# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  تهنئة من القلب الى جميع الاعضاء والمنتدى المغربى للمحمول

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
التحيه والتقدير لكل الكوكبه  المتميزه بهذا المنتدى العملاق
وتحيه خاصه للاخ المثابر والمجتهد دوما الريس-       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  اولا اقول ترليون حمد الله ع العوده من جديد المنتدى المغربي للمحمول 
والله وحشني المنتدى وكل الاعضاء والاداره
المتميزه لهم مني كل الحب والاحترام واتمنى 
ان يوفقنا الله فيما يحب ويرضى وان نقدم
ونكلل كل جهودنا للرقي بهذا الصرح الى افاق 
ارحب واسمى وان نجعله في مقدمة المنتديات  
العالمية وادعو الكل بالتكاتف والترابط من اجل
تطور بيتنا ودارنا ومدرستنا الذي تعلمنا منه الكثير 
وثانيا اهنئ الجميع بالعام الجديد وربنا يجلعه عام 
رخاء وامن وسلام ونصر للاسلام والامه الاسلاميه  تقبلوا مروري

----------


## mohamed73

_شكرا اخي  يوسف
بارك الله فيك حبيبي_

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohamed73
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  شكرا اخي  يوسف
بارك الله فيك حبيبي   شكرا على مرورك الغالي يا ريس*

----------

